# Not so happy Halloween for Aolani...



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

as he is stuck on jail :-(

I don't have many details, but I think it has something to do with disturbing the peace, afterall, he is a barker.

He's claiming innocence and wanted me to share a message with his SM family while he's away:

Aolani:Hi awntees and uncles. I am sad to say dat I'm in jail but I hope to get out soon. 

Dey take pictures here which you know I just wuv. But dey told me to be serious.









I'm so ashamed and embawassed and can't wook yuus in da eyes:









I'm behind baws for who knows how wong:









At least I hab da essentials, but I had to wash my own undies and dwy dem up in hewah too. Dey told me dey not a dwy cweaning service and who do I fink I am:









I beg yuus to beweive dat I'm innocent and make my mommy come get me out. Dey must hab me mistaken for da new doggie in da neighborwood becawse I'm now too tiwad to bark all night. I did dat when I was a puppy.









Guess I'll just wait hewah until someone comes and wescues me. I wuv yuus all now I must go cwy.









Pwease someone tell my mommy to come get me out becawse cwistmas is coming and its my favowit time of da year. 

Hoping to be out soon,
Aowani :wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

LOL that was great -- very creative


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks like someone's ready for Howloween!!!!! How super cute is that???!!!!! Hope you get lotsa good nummies in yer trick er treat bowl!!!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

So funny! I'd post your bond in a heartbeat, you are so darn cute!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh my goodness!! Aolani, dont worry sweetheart, Pearlan and i will come rescue you!! hang in there cutie, we'll be there soon, hugs and kissies!!:wub:


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

woof Aolani - Helo here -- are their any cute guards standing outside your door. I could send Boomer to distract them and break you out. Your prison is not far from us.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, so adorable!!! :wub::wub::wub: Love that sweet boy, Aolani. That first pic is so, so good! Thanks so much for sharing, and happy Halloween!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

haha! awww poor Aolani. Bailey will come rescue you!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

so cute!! I loved the story  :wub: Yeager is a big fan of Prison Break and he told me secretly that Aolani has a little spoon hidden in the blue book and will dig his way out in no time like a real pro  Just stop before you reach China Aolani!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, my goodness! What a darling outfit and he is just soooooo cute in it!! I loved the story!!! Majorly adorable!!


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

O my gosh I loved it; such a cute story and costume. 

Aolani this is from Kodi Marie " I will cwome and wescue wue I pwomise. Nwo Jwustice Nwo Pweace!!!!"


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

How cute!!! Mercedes is sending bail money:biggrin: but she does not do laundry:wub:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

OMG! How sweet, VERY creative! I want to kiss him! 

That is the BEST!

Allie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Edith - that is just too adorable. Sooooooooo creative.

Aolani -- Lacie and Tilly asked to me to let you know that it's good that you're in jail in New York and not in Arizona. There's a Sheriff in Arizona that makes you wear PINK underwear and eat BALONEY sandwiches.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll bake you a dog biscuit w/ a saw in it!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Lol*

OMG these are great pictures!!! :aktion033: He is precious:thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Love it! what, you have to do your own laundry ?? LOL. There's no way you are guilty, you are too cute.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Aolani i believe your innocent and we'll post bail to get you out! The nerve of them making you wash your own underwear!

Edith this has got to be the cutest Halloween thread ever, loved it! Aolani you have got to be the cutest prisoner i have ever seen.:wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Love it.....You made me laugh :HistericalSmiley: How cute Aolani looks in his prison wardrobe. I still have a smile on my face, I can't wait to show my DH.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Very cute!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG how cute is that!!!!!! Oh he is just precious. Oh I loved his little tail, poor little guy, and now I have to go and cry, awwwwwww.

Oh he is a doll and I love his little story. Too adorable. I have NEVER seen a cuter or happier prisoner  I love his smile. Oh I just love him!!!!!

Great pics, great story! How cute!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

dwerten said:


> LOL that was great -- very creative


Thank you - it was all Aolani's idea 



maltlovereileen said:


> Looks like someone's ready for Howloween!!!!! How super cute is that???!!!!! Hope you get lotsa good nummies in yer trick er treat bowl!!!


Aolani: I hope so too, but I don't know if I will in jail 



bonsmom said:


> So funny! I'd post your bond in a heartbeat, you are so darn cute!


Aolani: Oh pwease do so that I can go trick-o-twating tomowwow.



mfa said:


> oh my goodness!! Aolani, dont worry sweetheart, Pearlan and i will come rescue you!! hang in there cutie, we'll be there soon, hugs and kissies!!:wub:


Aolani: Fanks Awntee Florence and Pearlan. Pwease huwwy!



stampin4fun said:


> woof Aolani - Helo here -- are their any cute guards standing outside your door. I could send Boomer to distract them and break you out. Your prison is not far from us.


Aolani: Dat sounds wike a gweat pwan, but da gwards are so mean, dey don't eben give me pwivacy :angry: And I don't see a cute one anywhere. Pwease send somefing in a cake. I seen dat in da movies :thumbsup:



lovesophie said:


> OMG, so adorable!!! :wub::wub::wub: Love that sweet boy, Aolani. That first pic is so, so good! Thanks so much for sharing, and happy Halloween!


Thank you so much!!



Bailey&Me said:


> haha! awww poor Aolani. Bailey will come rescue you!!


Aolani: Bailey, maybe you can come wif Boomer. But don't forget the cake.



yeagerbum said:


> so cute!! I loved the story  :wub: Yeager is a big fan of Prison Break and he told me secretly that Aolani has a little spoon hidden in the blue book and will dig his way out in no time like a real pro  Just stop before you reach China Aolani!!


Aolani: Oh no, pwease don't share my pwan of action wif anyone else. If the gwards find out dey will make me share my room :w00t:



k/c mom said:


> Oh, my goodness! What a darling outfit and he is just soooooo cute in it!! I loved the story!!! Majorly adorable!!


Thank you, I'm glad you enjoyed it  Though something doesn't add up. Aolani was busted in NY, but lives in Jersey. Maybe he is innocent, though I don't know why he's bringing a neighbor into the equation...hmmmm....


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Terry36 said:


> O my gosh I loved it; such a cute story and costume.
> 
> Aolani this is from Kodi Marie " I will cwome and wescue wue I pwomise. Nwo Jwustice Nwo Pweace!!!!"


Aolani: Dat's wight! We must fight for our wights! Fanks Kodi Mawie, pwease come with Yeager and Boomer for pwotection.



elly said:


> How cute!!! Mercedes is sending bail money:biggrin: but she does not do laundry:wub:


Aolani: Aww Mercedes, me wud nebba make yuus do waundry. Yuus too pwetty for dat :wub:



Sandcastles said:


> OMG! How sweet, VERY creative! I want to kiss him!
> 
> That is the BEST!
> 
> Allie


Awww, thank you 



Lacie's Mom said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Edith - that is just too adorable. Sooooooooo creative.
> 
> Aolani -- Lacie and Tilly asked to me to let you know that it's good that you're in jail in New York and not in Arizona. There's a Sheriff in Arizona that makes you wear PINK underwear and eat BALONEY sandwiches.


Aolani: Oh no, fank goodness me not in Awizona. Dats eben more embawassing and my ma won't wet me eat bawoney eder so I wud stwarve!



michellerobison said:


> I'll bake you a dog biscuit w/ a saw in it!


Aolani: Dat's the plan! Me was finking cake, but a dog biscuit makes more sense.



Maltbabe said:


> OMG these are great pictures!!! :aktion033: He is precious:thumbsup:


Thank you so much!



Maglily said:


> Love it! what, you have to do your own laundry ?? LOL. There's no way you are guilty, you are too cute.


Aolani: Yes! Can yuus beweave it! I nebba do waundwy. My ma takes care of dat, but she's mad at me for being in jail 



mysugarbears said:


> Aolani i believe your innocent and we'll post bail to get you out! The nerve of them making you wash your own underwear!
> 
> Edith this has got to be the cutest Halloween thread ever, loved it! Aolani you have got to be the cutest prisoner i have ever seen.:wub:


Aolani: Fank you for helping me out. Its weally nice of yuus and me pwomise to help my ma out more when I gets outta hewah.

Thank you. It's fun comign up with ideas for our fluffs!



mary-anderson said:


> Love it.....You made me laugh :HistericalSmiley: How cute Aolani looks in his prison wardrobe. I still have a smile on my face, I can't wait to show my DH.


Awww, I hope you DH enjoys it too 



Deborah said:


> Very cute!


 
Thank you


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

allheart said:


> OMG how cute is that!!!!!! Oh he is just precious. Oh I loved his little tail, poor little guy, and now I have to go and cry, awwwwwww.
> 
> Oh he is a doll and I love his little story. Too adorable. I have NEVER seen a cuter or happier prisoner  I love his smile. Oh I just love him!!!!!
> 
> Great pics, great story! How cute!!!


 
Thank you! I alwasy enjoy your stories too and I love seeing pics of Mia and Leo


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Poor Aoloni!!! At least he has a fire hydrant and a book to read while he's serving his time. I'll send him a cake and spring him!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:rofl: I know I shouldn't laugh, sorry. It's just that I have never seen a Maltese "mug shot". Aolani, I think you are too cute to be in jail. I think you should find out if your puppy rights have been violated. If this is your first offense, I think community service is better than jail. Perhaps you could give kisses to everyone you see for two weeks. Try the sad puppy face. That usually works. Love ya, Aolani. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Well maybe they'll reduce the charges to First Degree cuteness!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How cute is this???!!! Tell Aolani I just caught Tessa heading for the kitchen, muttering something about baking a cake with a file in it! Good thing Sweetness squealed on her or they'd all be in the slammer!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I was really scared/worried at first!!! lol! 

Aolani is the cutest, sweetest, most handsome little jailbird ever! I'm glad he's getting plenty of time for his reading too!!! haa!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

michellerobison said:


> Well maybe they'll reduce the charges to First Degree cuteness!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Now That is ADORABLE!!!!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Cute pictures. Hope he gets out soon.:chili:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Aolani! I think you were framed. Frankie and Truffles are coming to bust you out! Don't tell!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh no Aolani! I believe you are innocent for sure. You poor guy, doing your own laundry. That's just cruel! Your mug shot came out great and shows how handsome you are. I think we need to get a team of investigators together to see what's up here. You don't belong in jail. This is an outrage!!
What a cute story and fantastic photos and captions!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh gosh I am sure I could break you out and steal you away. You are way too cute.

Great photos.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, how sad for you! I hope you don't have to work on the chain gang! Bread and water is not the menu for sweet maltese. Great great pics!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm posting bail and my hubby is a police officer. I think we can definitely break you out of jail Aolani!!!!

OMG EDITH!!!!!!!! This are my FAVORITE all time pics of Aolani!!!! Job well done on the costume and scenery!!!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those are some seriously cute pictures! I love them!:wub:

Now, I hope you're out of jail soon but if not could you post more of these adorable pictures?


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

We have called Dog the Bounty Hunter. Duane Chapman, better known as the "Dog" is on his way, Aolani! He's flying in from Hawaii and bringing his wife Beth with him. Dog told me to tell you, Aolani, no worries, he's praying with his family and crew on the plane, as we speak! I emailed your pics to Dog. Oh me, oh my....he was so distraught and told his family, we must get Aolani out of there and prove his innocence! Beth plans to stick you in her shirt if their first plan fails!

Fast forward ...Aolani, Dog works quick...he's now on the ground heading to rescue you! 
Hey Aolani, I'm on my way! Don't worry little guy! I have the REAL DOG BARKER in my possession to prove your innocence!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tywer: Aowani, my fwend, :w00t: I am going into da wibing woom and gedding a "ged out ub Jawl" card faw you fwom my mudder's Monopowy Game. I wiw awso get wots of $550 biws fwom da game to bwibe da guards. I tink dey may hab put you in jaiw for someting I did since it's in New Yawk and I wib hew. :blush: I am so sowwwwwwy. My mommy says sombowy should make a mobie stawwing you in it...De Shawshankbone Wedemption. 

(Edith -- just brilliant pix and story that you posted):chili:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh dear, I hope the "Dog" doesn't have Tyler in his possession! :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

just to darn cute!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh my goodness! Darling, if you aren't out soon, I'll be there to break ya out!!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

What a sweetie! You have the cutest mug shot ever, Aolani!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh my what a great thread. I know I can always find a smile on SM. Lilly loves how all the pups stand up for each other. Ready to break a friend out of jail. 

Love the pictures and the story along with all the comments.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

suzimalteselover said:


> We have called Dog the Bounty Hunter. Duane Chapman, better known as the "Dog" is on his way, Aolani! He's flying in from Hawaii and bringing his wife Beth with him. Dog told me to tell you, Aolani, no worries, he's praying with his family and crew on the plane, as we speak! I emailed your pics to Dog. Oh me, oh my....he was so distraught and told his family, we must get Aolani out of there and prove his innocence! Beth plans to stick you in her shirt if their first plan fails!
> 
> Fast forward ...Aolani, Dog works quick...he's now on the ground heading to rescue you!
> Hey Aolani, I'm on my way! Don't worry little guy! I have the REAL DOG BARKER in my possession to prove your innocence!!!!!


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Tywer: Aowani, my fwend, :w00t: I am going into da wibing woom and gedding a "ged out ub Jawl" card faw you fwom my mudder's Monopowy Game. I wiw awso get wots of $550 biws fwom da game to bwibe da guards. I tink dey may hab put you in jaiw for someting I did since it's in New Yawk and I wib hew. :blush: I am so sowwwwwwy. My mommy says sombowy should make a mobie stawwing you in it...De Shawshankbone Wedemption.
> 
> :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Tywer: Aowani, my fwend, :w00t: I am going into da wibing woom and gedding a "ged out ub Jawl" card faw you fwom my mudder's Monopowy Game. I wiw awso get wots of $550 biws fwom da game to bwibe da guards. I tink dey may hab put you in jaiw for someting I did since it's in New Yawk and I wib hew. :blush: I am so sowwwwwwy. My mommy says sombowy should make a mobie stawwing you in it...De Shawshankbone Wedemption.
> 
> (Edith -- just brilliant pix and story that you posted):chili:


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I love it!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Dear sweet boy, you are the most adorable little jailbird:wub:. Hannah says she'll be glad to post your bail. Love the series of shots Edith & the cute story.:aktion033: Love that little jailbird Aolani & his most adorable little face.:wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Chalex said:


> Poor Aoloni!!! At least he has a fire hydrant and a book to read while he's serving his time. I'll send him a cake and spring him!


Aolani: Fank yuus. Oh and fank goodness for da book and nuuspaper, but I have no idea wad da fire hydrant is for though it smells wike someone went potty on it. Hope dey bwing me a wee pad soon or take me out to weweave myself.



aprilb said:


> :rofl: I know I shouldn't laugh, sorry. It's just that I have never seen a Maltese "mug shot". Aolani, I think you are too cute to be in jail. I think you should find out if your puppy rights have been violated. If this is your first offense, I think community service is better than jail. Perhaps you could give kisses to everyone you see for two weeks. Try the sad puppy face. That usually works. Love ya, Aolani. :wub:


Aolani: Me finks dat is a gweat idea and will take it up wif my lawya 



michellerobison said:


> Well maybe they'll reduce the charges to First Degree cuteness!


Aolani: Me sure hopes so :thumbsup:



maggieh said:


> How cute is this???!!! Tell Aolani I just caught Tessa heading for the kitchen, muttering something about baking a cake with a file in it! Good thing Sweetness squealed on her or they'd all be in the slammer!


Aolani: Oh no Tessa! You gots cawt. Well fanks for twying babe :wub: I'll see you when I get out.



iheartbisou said:


> I was really scared/worried at first!!! lol!
> 
> Aolani is the cutest, sweetest, most handsome little jailbird ever! I'm glad he's getting plenty of time for his reading too!!! haa!!


Aww, thanks for the concern. Aolani says to please send him something else to read as he has already memorized the book and the news must have changed from yesterday.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

chiarasdad said:


> Now That is ADORABLE!!!!!!


Thank you!!



Tina said:


> Cute pictures. Hope he gets out soon.:chili:


I think the possibility looks good 



pammy4501 said:


> Aolani! I think you were framed. Frankie and Truffles are coming to bust you out! Don't tell!!


Aolani: Yes!! Pwease come wif da odder fwuffs on SM dat are pwannign to come get me. We're stwonger in numbers!



Dixie's Mama said:


> Oh no Aolani! I believe you are innocent for sure. You poor guy, doing your own laundry. That's just cruel! Your mug shot came out great and shows how handsome you are. I think we need to get a team of investigators together to see what's up here. You don't belong in jail. This is an outrage!!
> What a cute story and fantastic photos and captions!!


Aolani: Fank you Awntee Ewaine for beweaving in me. I wub you and pwease tell sweet Dixie not to wowwy and dat I miss her so much. Me hopes Tessa is not weading dis wight now



Kara said:


> Oh gosh I am sure I could break you out and steal you away. You are way too cute.
> 
> Great photos.


Aolani: Fanks yuus, but pwease wemember dat steawing is a cwime. Wet's just say we will wun away togeder 



Cosy said:


> Oh, how sad for you! I hope you don't have to work on the chain gang! Bread and water is not the menu for sweet maltese. Great great pics!


Aolani: Dats what me keeps tewling dem! Where's my Awaskan Sawlman and veggies??



mom2bijou said:


> I'm posting bail and my hubby is a police officer. I think we can definitely break you out of jail Aolani!!!!
> 
> OMG EDITH!!!!!!!! This are my FAVORITE all time pics of Aolani!!!! Job well done on the costume and scenery!!!!!!


Aolani: Fank you Awntee Tammy. If you see some wittle white visitors on your way here, dey are wif me so pwease give dem a wide in da powice caw. I'm sure yuuse will wecognize dem. Dat wud be so cool B)




njdrake said:


> Those are some seriously cute pictures! I love them!:wub:
> 
> Now, I hope you're out of jail soon but if not could you post more of these adorable pictures?


Aolani: Me hopes to be outta jail soon too. My ma was hoping for some neighborwood kids to bail me out today but seems we don't get many trick-o-tweaters so I didn't earn enough tweats. Me finds though dat my SM fweinds are coming soon:chili:



suzimalteselover said:


> We have called Dog the Bounty Hunter. Duane Chapman, better known as the "Dog" is on his way, Aolani! He's flying in from Hawaii and bringing his wife Beth with him. Dog told me to tell you, Aolani, no worries, he's praying with his family and crew on the plane, as we speak! I emailed your pics to Dog. Oh me, oh my....he was so distraught and told his family, we must get Aolani out of there and prove his innocence! Beth plans to stick you in her shirt if their first plan fails!
> 
> Fast forward ...Aolani, Dog works quick...he's now on the ground heading to rescue you!
> Hey Aolani, I'm on my way! Don't worry little guy! I have the REAL DOG BARKER in my possession to prove your innocence!!!!!


Aolani: Oh my dog! Me wuvs Dog da Quicker Picker Upper. oh, me means the Bownty Hunter. Me watch his show wif my ma all da time. Can't wait to meet him in dogson. Me finks his wife is wevy pwetty, but can't wemember what she wooks like though me wuvs da shirts she wears :blush:

Edith: OMG, Suzi your comment made me LOL!!! Especially about his wife:HistericalSmiley:



Snowbody said:


> Tywer: Aowani, my fwend, :w00t: I am going into da wibing woom and gedding a "ged out ub Jawl" card faw you fwom my mudder's Monopowy Game. I wiw awso get wots of $550 biws fwom da game to bwibe da guards. I tink dey may hab put you in jaiw for someting I did since it's in New Yawk and I wib hew. :blush: I am so sowwwwwwy. My mommy says sombowy should make a mobie stawwing you in it...De Shawshankbone Wedemption.
> 
> (Edith -- just brilliant pix and story that you posted):chili:


Aolani: Tywer No!!! Me can't wet yuus take da heat! Me knows yuus are innocent too and da weal perpetwater will get cawt soon. By da way, wees gots to hit da town again wonce me gets out. Da city is way too much fun! Wees can make a moovie togeda and make wots of Monopowy money!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

suzimalteselover said:


> Oh dear, I hope the "Dog" doesn't have Tyler in his possession! :w00t: :w00t:


Aolani: Don't wowwy Awntee Suzi. Me won't wet anoder SM fwuff get in twouble, but me hope Tywer does meet Dog. He's weally good wif cewebwities B)



jerricks said:


> just to darn cute!!


Thank you 



Miss_Annie said:


> Oh my goodness! Darling, if you aren't out soon, I'll be there to break ya out!!


Aolano: Fank yuus so much. But me finks me sees Dog. Me will get his autogwaph for you 



heartmadeforyou said:


> What a sweetie! You have the cutest mug shot ever, Aolani!


Aolani: Fank yuus. I pwactice taking pictuwes a wot.



cyndrae said:


> Oh my what a great thread. I know I can always find a smile on SM. Lilly loves how all the pups stand up for each other. Ready to break a friend out of jail.
> 
> Love the pictures and the story along with all the comments.


Aolani: Wiwwy, know dat if yuus eba in twouble wees will come help yuus too :wub:



momtoboo said:


> Dear sweet boy, you are the most adorable little jailbird:wub:. Hannah says she'll be glad to post your bail. Love the series of shots Edith & the cute story.:aktion033: Love that little jailbird Aolani & his most adorable little face.:wub:


Aolani: Me can't wait to see sweet Hannah. Dog, pwease weave me in jail until Hannah comes. :wub: Ut oh, me hopes my odder giwlfwiends don't wead dis :innocent:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Aolani , you are sooooo cute in your mugshot my little jailbird :smheat::smootch:. Love, Maisie


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Hehehe! He's the cutest little jailbird.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aolani - Auntie Sue here. Just checking to see that you got your "three hots and a cot" in jail yesterday and that you got out for good behavior today so you could trick or treat. I sure hope so. I sure hope you weren't in the Tombs or Rikers Island -- now that's scary.:w00t:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my goodness, Rocky told me to tell Aoloni that even the "devil" himself can't break those bars. He hopes he gets out soon, but in the meantime we'll send bones. :wub:


----------



## aubie1996 (Aug 13, 2010)

Still my favorite costume


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aolani , dolce wants to go rescue u if ur not already out , he says he'll bribe the guards w some pumpkin pie ,... says u should understand .... 

i think the only crime u could have commited was being overly cute... 

edith i think u should make these pics a photobook , i think this is the most creative adorable thread ive seen , i loooove it , the mug shot priceless. cant wait to show the kids ..


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I just love it! Aolani is too cute in his costume!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Awww that is so cute! And so professional looking! You should do like doggy calendars!!! Those are cuter than some of the pictures I have on my dog/kitty calender pictures!!
And I loved the story, too funny :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, Aolani!
What a great photo shoot!
Sorry you are in jail! I hope you get out early for good behaviour! 
I really enjoyed your creative pics!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

LOL! Bravo!:aktion033:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh my goodness, Edith!! I LOVE this  excellent idea 

Snowy & Crystal: "don't listen to mommy, Aolani! we will get you outta der" :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Maisie and Me said:


> Aolani , you are sooooo cute in your mugshot my little jailbird :smheat::smootch:. Love, Maisie


Aolani: Fanks sweet Maisie. Is it okay if I cawl you my foxy maltese babe :wub:



=supermanskivvies= said:


> Hehehe! He's the cutest little jailbird.


Awww, thank you 



Snowbody said:


> Aolani - Auntie Sue here. Just checking to see that you got your "three hots and a cot" in jail yesterday and that you got out for good behavior today so you could trick or treat. I sure hope so. I sure hope you weren't in the Tombs or Rikers Island -- now that's scary.:w00t:


Aolani: Hi Awntee Sue. Fanks to yuus and Tywer for beweaving in me. I am out now and fank goodness I wasn't in Wikers Iwand - me hears its wevy scawt der.



Rocky's Mom said:


> Oh my goodness, Rocky told me to tell Aoloni that even the "devil" himself can't break those bars. He hopes he gets out soon, but in the meantime we'll send bones. :wub:


Aolani: Fanks Wocky. Da bones were dewishes. Don't tell my ma though becawse she doesn't wet me eat bones :-(



aubie1996 said:


> Still my favorite costume


Thank you. I love your little angel. It looks like he was born with wings :innocent:



uniquelovdolce said:


> aolani , dolce wants to go rescue u if ur not already out , he says he'll bribe the guards w some pumpkin pie ,... says u should understand ....
> 
> i think the only crime u could have commited was being overly cute...
> 
> edith i think u should make these pics a photobook , i think this is the most creative adorable thread ive seen , i loooove it , the mug shot priceless. cant wait to show the kids ..


Aolani: Fanks Awntee Wize and brodder Dolce. Pwease don't give da gwards punkin pie - we haben't met yet. 

Thanks Liza, it was a lot of fun putting this shoot together. When I was putting the mug shot together I thought, that's it, they'll all think I'm crazy now LOL!



donnad said:


> I just love it! Aolani is too cute in his costume!


Thank you 



SugarBob62 said:


> Awww that is so cute! And so professional looking! You should do like doggy calendars!!! Those are cuter than some of the pictures I have on my dog/kitty calender pictures!!
> And I loved the story, too funny :HistericalSmiley:


Aww, thank you. I love taking photos of Aolani - he's pretty good about just sitting there and letting me snap unless of course he is sleeping in which case he will turn the other way :HistericalSmiley:I'm planning on putting together a calendar for my mom and dad so that they can see him year round. They love his photos too


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Canada said:


> Wow, Aolani!
> What a great photo shoot!
> Sorry you are in jail! I hope you get out early for good behaviour!
> I really enjoyed your creative pics!


Aolani: Fanks. I was pwetty good in jail becawse der was nothing better to do dan just sit der and weed or do waundwy. Fankfully me out now so I can pway wif my video games again.



malteserus said:


> LOL! Bravo!:aktion033:


Awww, thank you. Coming from a creative person like you it means a lot!



Katkoota said:


> Oh my goodness, Edith!! I LOVE this  excellent idea
> 
> Snowy & Crystal: "don't listen to mommy, Aolani! we will get you outta der" :wub:


Awww, Kat thank you! You know I always enjoy seeing your pics. Aolani gets inspired (to do good) from Snowy and Crystal. His bad to the bone side was inherited from his dad :HistericalSmiley:

Aolani: Fanks yuus Snowy and pwetty Cwystal. Me out now so we can hang. I pwomise not to get yuus in twouble :innocent:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Since you are sitting up so nicely, Aolani, who could resist you?? I would bail you out any day!!! So cute!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel says "too bad he wasn't put in jail here---shoot, we could buy the judge---or even the whole jail!"
Those are the cutest photos EVER! You have a gift!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awwwww, poor Aolani! Please wait, Ullana will come over and rescue you! :Girl power:

In the meanwhile please stay calm! :Waiting:

Aolani, you are the cutest little prisoner I've ever seen! :heart:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

yukki said:


> Since you are sitting up so nicely, Aolani, who could resist you?? I would bail you out any day!!! So cute!!!!


Aolani: Fank yuus for cawing but me awready out of da swammer :wub:



edelweiss said:


> Kitzel says "too bad he wasn't put in jail here---shoot, we could buy the judge---or even the whole jail!"
> Those are the cutest photos EVER! You have a gift!


LOL:HistericalSmiley:Sounds like my homeland of Ecuador!



Alexa said:


> Awwwww, poor Aolani! Please wait, Ullana will come over and rescue you! :Girl power:
> 
> In the meanwhile please stay calm! :Waiting:
> 
> ...


Aolani: Uwana!! Pwease don't go to da jail. Me aweady out! Come to my howse instead for my welcome home pawty! Me missed yuus so much :wub:


----------

